# thank you



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanx to everyone that was there in the chat last night.Thanx for being there and put no presure on me.Just thanx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No pressure on you Fuzz, we all need to take our own time to work on issues. Hope your doing alright and remember were here for you.I got booted from Yahoo and could not log back in but will talk to you again in the next chat.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sending you (((HUGS))), love and care always...we are here for you, hon... Feel better soon!------------------Marilyn


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Fuzz,I caught the tail end of the hypno chat, but I'm glad that you were still there for the regular chat. I enjoy chatting with you.You are dear friend to me and you are welcome. I'm sending hugs your way and telling you to hang in there and be strong!Love ya' and hugs to you...Brandi


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fuzz, Ditto to all of the above. Everyone has to heal however best they can. You are well on your way & I congratulate you for having the courage & the desire to heal. (((Hugs)))BQ


----------

